# MSI AIO an Systemfan?



## elementz (16. Januar 2021)

Hay
Hab ein b450 vdh Pro welches leider keine Anschlüsse für eine Wasserkühlung bietet.

daher die Frage: kann ich die Pumpe 3 Pin an den Systemfan 1 anschließen und im Bios system Fan 1 auf DC stellen und smart Control auf OFF damit er volle Pulle läuft und nicht geregelt wird?

denkt Ihr das geht?


----------



## vb87 (16. Januar 2021)

Das kommt auf die Pumpe und den Anschluss drauf an.
Wenn die Pumpe weniger Strom zieht als der Anschluss liefern kann, dann schon.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Januar 2021)

elementz schrieb:


> denkt Ihr das geht?


Bei einer Pumpe wie eine DDC oder D5 ein klares "Nein!" bei den üblichen AiO-Pumpen geht meine Tendenz eher Richtung "Ja!" ... aber da du kein Pumpenmodell oder sonstige Modellbezeichnung erwähnst (raten ist immer total cool  ) sag ich mal lieber "Nein!" nicht das hier hinterher schuld bin an einem Defekt.


----------



## elementz (17. Januar 2021)

Ist die msi coreliquid 360R
Was da für eine Pumpe drinne ist keine Ahnung^^


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2021)

Im Normalfall geht es und da bin ich bei @Tetrahydrocannabinol und seiner Aussage.
Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen möchtest kauf dir ein Molex auf 12v Fan Adapter was oft auch Lüfter beiliegt und schließe die Pumpe direkt übers Netzteil an.


----------

